
Dear GNU Autohell...     - r11t
http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/556
======
fexl
Several years ago I wrote a little utility called "clump" to compile C code
and I still use it to this day:

<http://fexl.com/clump/>

You just run "clump" with no args and it builds your C code minimally based on
time stamps. A lot have people have downloaded it over the years and seem to
be happy with it. Works on Linux, Mac, Windows.

I use it to build Fexl, a functional programming language language based on
combinatorics. Fexl aims to be a minimal layer over C code for those who want
functional programming but want to stay close to the iron.

------
fexl
I've published the "clump" program here:

<http://github.com/chkoreff/Clump>

